# Website design company



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I wanted to get some feedback on which companies have a good reputation as far as domains are concerned. I wanted to be t-shirt selling friendly obviously. I am planning on starting my t-shirt business come january. I have some ideas such as the customer being able to check designs on different color shirts with a flash like ability. Any input or recommendations would be deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can get a "domain name" for your new t-shirt website anywhere. The domain name is separate from the actual hosting and website design.

Places like godaddy.com, mydomain.com, even yahoo can sell you a domain name at a fair price.

That would be totally separate than paying for the hosting of your webpages and the hosting would be totally separate from paying for the "design" of your web pages.

There are literally 1000's of web designers and web hosts out there. Here's a good article that should help you narrow down the right choice for you when looking for a web designer:
http://www.sitepoint.com/article/how-to-hire-a-web-designer

Here's a thread that talks about places to find t-shirt designers. Many of those places also have web designers for hire:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1424

Here's a thread where folks shared some of their favorite webhosts:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=705


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Rodney. I appreciate you helping out a rookie.


----------

